# Should I post this poem?



## kf1212 (May 30, 2017)

Okay, let me explain.

This is my second day having a Fur Affinity account, and while I'm glad to be here and slowly figuring things out, this is just something I kinda wanted to ask about. You see, I'm pretty new to being a furry (well okay, Admitting that I am one after many years of reading fan-fiction, drawing and admiring art, etc. etc.) and while I want to contribute really bad, I'm pretty nervous and uncomfortable about posting my work. That's why I figured it would be cool to write a poem for my first day on here. The only thing is, when I wrote the poem, I decided to read more of what other people were posting, and what I wrote is REALLY different from anything I saw on here.

Reading it again, I think my problem with it is that it's just too real. Since I'm kind of in an awkward transitional phase of finally accepting that I'm a furry, and getting away from the stereotypes and stigma that plagued me into staying away, I wanted to write something that sort of reflected that. My poem _The Endless Stage_ is a really deep and metaphorical look at being a furry and attracted to anthros in a kind of unforgiving world (none of that is said directly btw). The main focus is on an anthro fox, but the poem is from the perspective of a human main character (which is partly why I thought it would be weird to post it here). My main concern is that its very deep and kinda depressing, which is the opposite of literally everything I read on this forum so far. (It's non-explicit or sexual if that's any kind of a plus?)

So basically, I'm really proud of it, and I want to know what other people think of it because I know no one irl who I'd be comfortable showing it to. If it's not the kind of thing that's meant for this site, that's fine and I'll keep to my own devices (i'd rather know beforehand if it isn't), but if I'm actually good at this whole writing thing, I promise I'll publish my gushy romantic stuff that everyone seems to love on here.

So let me know what you think!


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 30, 2017)

Sure, I'd love to read it, if you're too shy just PM me and I'll take a look, though I reckon others will want to look as well. Don't worry about post things that aren't super, happy, skipping furry stuff, although that's fun too  we've had lots of discussions in the forum about politics, religion, mental health, gender, sexuality, and I'm sure people have posted poems before. Go for it KF, oh, and hello by the way *husky hug*


----------



## kf1212 (May 30, 2017)

Maybe that was a little too heavy... Sorry about that  it just meant a lot to me.

Here's a lighter one to brighten the mood!
This is a sestina, it has ten syllables per line and each one has to end in one of six words. 
They're really hard to do so I hope you like it!

Pelham's Park

"Why don't we go to Pelham's Park today?"
Asked Olivia, the queen of summer,
the firm disbeliever of "tomorrow".
She's the type that goes dancing in the rain,
The type who never wants to be alone,
Who always needs to do things together.

I'm too lazy to do things together.
If there's something I can put off today,
I'll spend next week putting it off alone!
The only season I like is summer,
'cause if I get my paws wet in the rain,
They're not frozen over come tomorrow.

Olivia doesn't need tomorrow.
As long as I'm here and we're together,
She could spend her whole life out in the rain!
But in the nice sunshine we have today,
I'm pretty sure she's glad that it's summer.
A perfect reason not to be alone.

Pelham's Park is never that fun alone.
That's why she isn't going tomorrow.
Because I've got classes in the summer,
So we don't have much more time together.
If she didn't drag me along today,
Going away would bring a nasty rain.

I wouldn't want to bring her any rain.
Shimmering from her orange fur alone,
She's the happiest cat I know today!
That's why I can't say goodbye tomorrow.
I can't tell her we won't be togther.
I'm afraid it might ruin her summer.

But Olivia does love the summer.
She doesn't care if the sky starts to rain,
Her and I do everything together!
And even if I'll have to be alone,
Even though I won't be here tomorrow
At least I know she's been smiling today.

I won't think about it when I'm alone.
Today's summer gone to tomorrow's rain.
Just glad we went to the park together.


----------



## kf1212 (Jun 1, 2017)

I decided to put both poems on my FA page. If anyone is interested in reading it, my username is kf1212


----------

